# Blue ram cichlid?



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

why is my male ram chasing my female.... he was fine with her and was doing a little shaking thing in front of her... there in a 30gallon.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it, if it gets bad maybe get another female. I have 4 and they chase eachother sometimes.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

Totem44 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, if it gets bad maybe get another female. I have 4 and they chase eachother sometimes.


ok i will get another female then.. *thanks


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Give It some time before another fish since the chasing could settle down, unless you now just want another.. I don't even know the sex of my rams. Mine were labeled as "wild" rams


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

Totem44 said:


> Give It some time before another fish since the chasing could settle down, unless you now just want another.. I don't even know the sex of my rams. Mine were labeled as "wild" rams


oh ok well it wasn't too bad when i got them and now about ever time he by her he will chase her....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Chasing is normal.Maybe he decided he didnt want to breed just yet.As long as hes not violently attacking and ramming her into the bottom or sides it should be ok.Just keep an eye on them.They may have had a mate before and gotten split when bought.He may or may not accept her as a mate.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Chasing is normal.Maybe he decided he didnt want to breed just yet.As long as hes not violently attacking and ramming her into the bottom or sides it should be ok.Just keep an eye on them.They may have had a mate before and gotten split when bought.He may or may not accept her as a mate.


ok cool thanks


----------

